# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Health & Well-Being >  Eating liver

## samforpaul

Today I heard a doctor recommend eating an animal's liver.  However I've also heard it said not to eat the liver because it's a filter. 
Please share any wisdom you have on this.  Thanks.

----------


## Icymudpuppy

If you have certain mineral deficiencies, it can be good.  Iron deficiency in particular.

If you have no deficiencies, the nutritional value of liver is not worth the toxins.

----------


## Zippyjuan

One take: http://chriskresser.com/natures-most-potent-superfood




> The chart below lists the micronutrient content of apples, carrots, red meat and beef liver. Note that every nutrient in red meat except for vitamin C surpasses those in apples and carrots, and every nutrient—including vitamin C—in beef liver occurs in exceedingly higher levels in beef liver compared to apple and carrots. In general, organ meats are between 10 and 100 times higher in nutrients than corresponding muscle meats.
> 
> In fact, you might be surprised to learn that in some traditional cultures, only the organ meats were consumed. The lean muscle meats, which are what we mostly eat in the U.S. today, were discarded or perhaps given to the dogs.
> 
> A popular objection to eating liver is the belief that the liver is a storage organ for toxins in the body. While it is true that one of the liver’s role is to neutralize toxins (such as drugs, chemical agents and poisons), it does not store these toxins. Toxins the body cannot eliminate are likely to accumulate in the body’s fatty tissues and nervous systems. On the other hand, the liver is a is a storage organ for many important nutrients (vitamins A, D, E, K, B12 and folic acid, and minerals such as copper and iron). These nutrients provide the body with some of the tools it needs to get rid of toxins.


(chart at link)

----------


## Occam's Banana

If you partake of liver, discriminating gourmands recommend that it be accompanied with some fava beans and a nice Chianti.

----------


## donnay

Calf's liver is the best to eat if you are deficient in vitamins and minerals.  It's also a great source of protein.  Good organic calf liver is the best way to go.  The older animal's liver have accumulated toxins in it and is not so healthy to eat.

----------


## Carlybee

Yuck. I'll get my iron from eating me spinach.

----------


## Zippyjuan

It is quite tasty (to me anyways).  You do need to trim out the veins in it before cooking- they can be tough. Add some browned onions.

----------


## green73

> If you partake of liver, discriminating gourmands recommend that it be accompanied with some fava beans and a nice Chianti.


Human liver keeps the Syrian rebels strong.

----------


## Carlybee

> It is quite tasty (to me anyways).  You do need to trim out the veins in it before cooking- they can be tough. Add some browned onions.


My mom loved liver and onions.

----------


## green73

> My mom loved liver and onions.


My English teacher claimed to take a bite of the liver when gutting a deer. Public school. 

(Full disclosure, he was the best teacher there).

----------


## enoch150

> Yuck. I'll get my iron from eating me spinach.


No you won't. From wikipedia:




> Spinach, along with other green leafy vegetables, is considered to be rich in iron. For example, the United States Department of Agriculture states that a 180-g serving of boiled spinach contains 6.43 mg of iron, whereas a 170-g ground hamburger patty contains at most 4.42 mg. However, *spinach contains iron absorption-inhibiting substances, including high levels of oxalate, which can bind to the iron to form ferrous oxalate and render much of the iron in spinach unusable by the body. In addition to preventing absorption and use, high levels of oxalates remove iron from the body.*
> 
> *Spinach also has a high calcium content.* However, the oxalate content in spinach also binds with calcium, decreasing its absorption. *Calcium and zinc also limit iron absorption.* The calcium in spinach is the least bioavailable of calcium sources. By way of comparison, the body can absorb about half of the calcium present in broccoli, yet only around 5% of the calcium in spinach.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spinach#Nutrition

----------


## enoch150

> One take: http://chriskresser.com/natures-most-potent-superfood
> 
> The chart below lists the micronutrient content of apples, carrots, red meat and beef liver.
> (chart at link)


That chart doesn't seem to line up with other nutrition reporting sites. For example, in the chart in the link you posted, it lists 100g of carrots as having "None" vitamin A. But link below says 100g of carrots has 16,705 IU of vitamin A (334% RDA). The above link also says 100g carrots have 3.3 mg of calcium while the link below says 33 mg. There are numerous other discrepancies. 

http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/...roducts/2383/2

----------


## Carlybee

> No you won't. From wikipedia:
> 
> 
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spinach#Nutrition


Oh well, there's always blackstrap molasses. (confident I get plenty of iron without eating liver  )

----------


## enoch150

The necessity of iron is greatly overestimated and to much is detrimental.

----------


## Zippyjuan

> That chart doesn't seem to line up with other nutrition reporting sites. For example, in the chart in the link you posted, it lists 100g of carrots as having "None" vitamin A. But link below says 100g of carrots has 16,705 IU of vitamin A (334% RDA). The above link also says 100g carrots have 3.3 mg of calcium while the link below says 33 mg. There are numerous other discrepancies. 
> 
> http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/...roducts/2383/2


Thanks for double checking that.  I honestly didn't even look at the chart- it listed a lot of things- I mentioned that it was availabe at the link since it was mentioned in the text I copied. I did see other sources which verified their claim that liver does not store the toxins it separates out which is the reason I did cite it in the first place.

----------


## oyarde

> My English teacher claimed to take a bite of the liver when gutting a deer. Public school. 
> 
> (Full disclosure, he was the best teacher there).


Ahh , like buffalo tongue LOL

----------


## oyarde

Calf liver, salted, peppered , cooked with onions is very good , itis one of those special dishes that you will like or dislike , no in between, As a child we would butcher a couple calfs , some hogs ( sell the rest except seed ) and smoke ,freeze and eat it  to next yr , including liver, heart , tongue, but you are not eating it often .....

----------


## Schifference

I have had great tasting Rabbit liver. They are usually slaughtered at 11 weeks of age or so.

----------


## randomname

i eat liver every week, if it's grassfed you shouldnt have to worry about toxins, it is probably the most nutrient dense food out there.

----------


## cajuncocoa

> My mom loved liver and onions.


Mine did too.  I think it's disgusting!!

----------


## Carlybee

> Mine did too.  I think it's disgusting!!


Must be a southern thing...you can still get it at Lubys.

----------


## donnay

> Must be a southern thing...you can still get it at Lubys.



Nah, it is not a southern thing.  Born and raise in NY and my father made me eat it growing up.

----------


## brushfire

There's a fascinating man who's name is "Steven Callahan".  Some may know him, but he was adrift for 76 days.

In his account, he recalls being drawn to the organs and eyes, things that had more nutrients.  He explains that the body will tell you what it wants, and things that are disgusting in times of plenty, will be the first thing that draws you in desperate times.  Anyone who is not familiar with Steve's story should probably look him up some time.  His story is nothing short of fascinating.

Anyway, it applies to the post earlier.  Our lifestyles and bodies are unique, and therefore our needs will be different.  Folks with certain deficiencies may benefit from liver, while others may not.  I think there are many folks in society today, who are suffering from protein poisoning, and dont even know it.  Diseases like NASH are on the rise as well, which is likely caused by sedentary lifestyles that result from technological efficiency, and of course all of the various food additives and substitutes.

----------


## lib3rtarian

I love liver. Chicken Liver Fry is a popular South Indian dish. Very spicy. Here is one sample recipe: http://ugadi-telugunewyear.blogspot....liver-fry.html

----------


## VIDEODROME

Organs?  

What about the intestines?  As in Sausage Casings?  Just a thought.

----------


## jllundqu

> If you partake of liver, discriminating gourmands recommend that it be accompanied with some fava beans and a nice Chianti.


You cannot give Reputation to the same post twice.

----------


## tod evans

I don't care for liver, however chicken livers make good catfish bait..

----------


## dannno

> i eat liver every week, if it's grassfed you shouldnt have to worry about toxins, it is probably the most nutrient dense food out there.


THIS is exactly right.

DO NOT eat liver from WalMart or the grocery store..

If you have a good source of 100% grassfed beef, or organic pastured chickens (they have livers too), then you are VERY good to go. This is actually one of the healthiest foods you can eat, as difficult as it may be to prepare it well and make tasty without using a bunch of catsup..

----------


## jj-

It's probably the best source of vitamin A. It has a good amount of copper and the B vitamins. The stuff about toxins is bull$#@!, it's a great food. Don't have too much though, to not get too much vitamin A. 3 ounces a week is good. If you don't like the taste, soak it in milk for a few hours before frying it in butter, ghee, or coconut oil.

----------


## enhanced_deficit

> It is quite tasty (to me anyways).


Ditto.

----------


## TaftFan

I tried some from the Wal-Mart deli and they were fairly good.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> Organs?  
> 
> What about the intestines?  As in Sausage Casings?  Just a thought.


Wha?  There are no intestines in sausage-unless you special order it, I suppose.

----------


## SouthBeachPrimal

If you have a Whole Foods near you, they usually stock Strauss grass fed free range calf liver in the frozen meats section.  4 Livers for $10.  Good deal and they taste awesome.  The important thing with liver is to not overcook it.  I cut it in to super thin strips.  Saute some onions and then throw the liver in at the very end.  When it starts "bleeding" pink juice after a couple of minutes it is ready.

----------


## I<3Liberty

The one fisherman on Deadliest Catch eats it. He referred to it as an "instant blood transfusion" since liver is rich in iron and B vitamins. They burn so many calories and don't always get enough sleep, so they have extremely high caloric and nutritional needs. This particular guy just cuts it up and swallows each sliver with lots and lots of water to avoid the terrible taste.

You're better off getting your iron and B vitamins from pill form just like you're probably better off getting omega-3 fatty acids through a quality purified capsule form than you are eating lots of fish high in heavy metals.

----------


## unconsious767

Chopped chicken liver is pretty damned good. I think they put some schmaltz and onions in it too. Yummay.

----------


## jdmyprez_deo_vindice

I love me some liver and will eat it as much as I can get it. I especially like the traditional beef/calf liver & onions, liver pasta and of course it is hard to beat fried chicken livers.

----------


## presence

You want to eat young liver.
You want to eat liver from something with a clean organic food source.

----------


## Barrex

> It is quite tasty (to me anyways).  You do need to trim out the veins in it before cooking- they can be tough. Add some browned onions.


No. Garlic...little wine...




> THIS is exactly right.
> 
> DO NOT eat liver from WalMart or the grocery store..
> 
> If you have a good source of 100% grassfed beef, or organic pastured chickens (they have livers too), then you are VERY good to go. This is actually one of the healthiest foods you can eat, as difficult as it may be to prepare it well and make tasty without using a bunch of catsup..






> You want to eat young liver.
> You want to eat liver from something with a clean organic food source.


Liver is no more toxic than any part of animal (meat, steak...). If you  wouldnt buy steak in Wal-Mart they you wouldnt buy liver from it either...but  If you buy steak from Wal-Mart then you can buy liver too. No difference.

It is tasty if you know how to prepare it. Of course I am exactly right.

----------


## presence

from a kosher perspective:




> Liver of beef and poultry may not be koshered by soaking and salting. Due to liver's high blood content, salting is not sufficient to draw out the blood. Therefore, liver can be koshered only by a special broiling process.
>  The liver should be broiled within the first 72 hours after  slaughtering. If not, it still may be koshered by broiling, but in this case, it can only  be eaten as it is, in its broiled state. It cannot afterwards be  reheated in a way that it sits in its own juices -- for example, fried in oil,  made into a pot roast, or heated in the oven on foil. Therefore, when buying liver,  one should inquire as to the time of _shechitah_ to determine whether or not it can be recooked after broiling. Even if the butcher himself broiled the liver, one must inquire as to whether it was koshered within 72 hours after _shechitah_.
>  If liver is found wrapped inside a chicken, it must be removed before cooking the chicken or placing the chicken under hot water. The liver can then be koshered separately. Consult a qualified rabbi if the chicken was cooked with the liver inside, or if any liver was in a bag containing liquid.
> *Procedure for Koshering Liver*
> *Washing:* Thoroughly wash off all outside blood and remove all visible blood clots.
> *Broiling:* When broiling a whole calf or beef liver, cut into it across its length and width before broiling. Then the liver should be placed with the cut side down on the rack for broiling. Immediately before broiling, salt all sides of the liver lightly with coarse salt.
>  Broil over an open fire with nothing between the fire and the liver so that the blood can flow out freely. A thin wire net with large holes maybe used to hold the liver over the fire. The liver should be rotated over the fire a few times so that all sides are exposed to the fire. The meat is to be broiled until the entire piece is at least half-done, not just the crust. The pieces of liver should not be too large for the heat to penetrate.
>  When broiling liver using an open flame from a gas range, stove top or under flame in broiler, cover all sides around the flame very well with foil so that no blood splashes onto the stove and renders it unkosher.
>  For the same reason, liver should not come into contact with kosher utensils such as plates, bowls, and knives, until it is completely koshered. The drippings and pan used to catch the drippings are non-kosher, and care should therefore be taken that kosher food does not come in contact with the non-kosher drippings or pan. 
> ...


Muslims, though disallowed like Jews to eat blood in general, I believe may eat solidified blood in the liver.


more, keyords:

halal liver 
kosher liver

----------


## Schifference

Rabbit liver is awesome!

----------


## Acala

There is a reason why predatory animals and hunter/gatherer humans always dive into the organs (especially the liver) of a fresh kill first.  I don't happen to like liver although I have not eaten it often enough for my palate to "learn" the value.  But I like liverwurst very much.  I buy Boars Head liverwurst at Sprouts regularly.  It would be better if I made my own from grass fed liver, but I have yet to make the time.  However, the new GF claims to know how to do it, so I may get the benefit of that.

----------


## presence

> Wha?  There are no intestines in sausage-unless you special order it, I suppose.



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sausage



> *typically*, a sausage is formed in a casing traditionally made from intestine

----------


## Weston White

> If you partake of liver, discriminating gourmands recommend that it be accompanied with some fava beans and a nice Chianti.

----------


## Schifference

Rabbits have huge livers and boy do they taste delicious! I never knew I liked liver until I tried Rabbit liver. I love it!

----------


## Tod

I lament the disappearance of sweetbreads from grocery stores....

----------


## Weston White

To boost up your iron, other viable options include: clams, mussels, oysters; various families of nuts; squashes; and beans.  Although too much iron consumption could result in senility.

----------

